# Some of my cories!



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

And thier tank...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow, those are great shots, but... what the heck kinda tank is that? ive never seen one so short and long. where on earth did you find that?


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Gotta love those cory's, great shots mate.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> wow, those are great shots, but... what the heck kinda tank is that? ive never seen one so short and long. where on earth did you find that?


You've got to see the rest of their fishroom!  It's amazing. Long time no see JandaSeve, as always you've got some great shots and fish!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I love those cories! and Im with LD, awesome tank! What size is that?? Was it specially made??


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i think it's a 40 extra long


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Love the pics!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

never seen a long finned albino corie, NICE FISH


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

JandaSteve, You are the ultimate in figuring out how to get those fish to pose for you. Every shot always shows great detail on the fish.

Now the truth. How many photos do you take to get the ones you show online?


----------



## flyfish13 (Mar 10, 2006)

What type of cories are those in the first pic?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Wow wonderful pics loved the albino long fin.

& flyfish that is a _Corydoras Haraldshultzi_ (Haral Shultz's Cory)


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice corys and awesome looking tank.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!!

The tank is a cutson tank made to fit the fireplace mantel it's sitting on. I think it's just a wee bit under 50 gal, and it was made by Glass Cages... We now have 6 tanks from them... and I haven't been disapointed with one. They are great. Next tank is going to be for my big cats. Not sure what size or what demensions yet, but I think we're getting acrylic.

As for how many shots I take, it depends... some times it's a ton and sometimes I get really lucky. I think the cories are just starting to get used to the camera being in their face all the time..


----------

